# Bit of a pickle. LR and Classic both installed. Mac and PC-Catalog headache!!



## kevin.broom4 (Jan 5, 2018)

Operating System: Win7 64 bit, and Mac has OSX  10.11.6 El Capitan
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
PC has both LR v7.1 (1141928) and also 
LR CC v.CC 2015.13 (1148620),
Mac has Classic version 7.1 (1148620) 

Please see screenshots. The PC  screenshot is a combination of information from both LR setups side by side. The Mac is a straightforward screenshot.

I use a PC at home, and a MacBook Pro when mobile. I have a CC subscription for LR and Photoshop. I am not by any means a superuser, and have managed to confuse myself. 

In order to travel between Mac and PC, I use a mobile catalog on an external hard drive that contains all LR catalogs and also all images. (All are backed up elsewhere.) I also have the Paragon HFS+ software to enable reading and writing from each machine.

On the PC, I have just discovered that I have both LR v7.1 (Flower splash icon) and also LR CLassic v.CC 2015.13 (Face splash icon) installed side by side. It seems I have been using both without realising that the other was there. 
Also, on the Mac, I have only the LR Classic version 7.1, and not the cloud based CC version (I think). 

I have managed to amend the copyright preset for 2018 on one of the PC versions, and went to the Mac to do the same, only to find that the nameplate (top left of screen) bears my name, which is different to the PC version I had just updated. I stopped doing anything further when I was asked to upgrade my catalog on the Mac and I realised that something was wrong. After an hour or two scratching my head, I realised I have, I think, three different setups, possibly each with a catalog, some labelled -2, -3, etc. 

Whilst I am fairly sure I can get out of this mess, I seek reassurance that my plan might work. 

I want to use only the LR version Classic CC on both PC and Mac, which I hope is the newest version of the old desktop program and uninstall the older version. 
On the PC, I am hoping that uninstalling the LR CC 2015 (Flower splash screen) version from the Adobe Creative Cloud control panel will be sufficient.

Once I have done that, is the catalog issue as simple as merging them all? I have a horrible feeling that it might not be this easy as I think that my main catalog was upgraded to the newer version.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks. 
Kevin


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 5, 2018)

The old Lightroom CC2015 and the new Lightroom Classic CC cannot use the same catalog. It needs to be upgraded and that is what has happened. Your old catalog (as seen in the PC screenshot) is called 'Lightroom catalog', the upgraded catalog (as seen in the Mac screenshot) is called 'Lightroom catalog-3'. 

The only thing you need to do is start Lightroom Classic CC on the PC, and then use 'File - Open catalog'. Open 'Lightroom catalog-3' and you're done. Check in the preferences that Lightroom will always open this catalog, and not fall back to the 'Test catalog' that it currently uses.

If you find that 'catalog-3' is missing some work that you've done in the old catalog, then use 'Import from Another Catalog' and select the old catalog to import. Lightroom will have to upgrade it first, so just let it do that.

Don't worry about that name plate in the Mac version. That is just your Identity Plate. You can set this in the preferences too. You can uninstall Lightroom CC2015 on your PC, but you don't have to.


----------



## kevin.broom4 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks Johan!


----------

